# Trustfire SCC P7-C Info



## Nils (May 15, 2008)

Got my "900 Lumens" SCC P7 Flashlight yesterday. 

However I feel it has still something left to be desired. Modded in a driver keeping to keep it from burning my hands as it had been completly direct driven before. 

Now the Trustfire 2x18650 has popped up. According to trustfire's website it's actually regulated. Now if the regulation is any as good as on my 2x18650 Q5 light that would give a pretty constant output for the whole runtime. The driver is supposed to deliver 2,8A so it would give the P7 full power.

Now what really makes me worry is the heat. Will the bigger body allow the light to run constantly? 

The small one I have needs really good ventilation (fan or mount on bike) when direct driven (modded a driver for about 1.2 Amps to give a usable runtime and managable heat while hoping to have a somewhat decent regulation...)

Or better wait for a multi-level 2x18650 light? Or go for a 3x, 4x or 5x Cree light?

To many questions.... arrr... I already feel like giving in...


----------



## phantom23 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Nils said:


> According to trustfire's website it's actually regulated.



Good to know. Trustfire's website? Link please.


----------



## eav2k (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



phantom23 said:


> Good to know. Trustfire's website? Link please.



TrustFire SSC P7-C 900-Lumen LED Flashlight


----------



## phantom23 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

That's link to Dealextreme site (not Trustfire). There's nothing about regulation.


----------



## mighty82 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

I don't think they have a website, but it has to be regulated right? I guess all their other 2x18650 lights have a proper circuit board?


----------



## phantom23 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

I know about website that's why I was suprised.
Their other 2x18650 lights have 7,4-17V circiut, smaller ones (2xRCR123) 3,6-9V and too low current to the led. It is posibble that they made new circiut board but it's also possible that it's resistored (max voltage 8,4V). Resistored 2x18650 is worse than 1x18650 DD.


----------



## Nils (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Here is the direct link to the flashlight details:
http://www.trustfire.com.cn/en_bigsee.asp?ArticleID=61

Now if it just had a "low" mode i'd be completly sold. 1x18650 doesnt seem to be a adequate format for the p7 besides from showing of. Runtime and heat just limit it to much (at least with my direct driven 1-mode).

As said in the before I ended up "castrating" my "900 Lumens" light with a cheap driver...


----------



## Alan (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

I doubt if it's really regulated. According to its web site, it provides constant 2.8A and 2 hours of runtime. It doesn't sound right.

Alan


----------



## Wolf359 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

when i accessed the link given for trustfire.com.cn my mcafee AV detected JS/Exploit-PaCkEd trojan from the site anyone else get this warning ?


----------



## FlashKat (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Yes...I got a warning from my Webroot Spy Sweeper program. I think it is normal spyware to let the website become a nuisance and send spam to you. I let my program block the site. I figure someone else will fill us in on the information.


Wolf359 said:


> when i accessed the link given for trustfire.com.cn my mcafee AV detected JS/Exploit-PaCkEd trojan from the site anyone else get this warning ?


----------



## Nils (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Yes the site IS infected. I looked through the code and sent Trustfire a email. Hopefully they can fix it. Will post the info in the next post.

@Alan: Think it could still be regulated. Let's try some math... If the led runs 3,6V * 2,8 Amps that's roughly 10 Watts. If we would use 3,6V and 2,4mAh for the batteries that would be about 8,6 Wh, so a little less than a hour per batterie. But depending on how hard the battery is driven it may have a higher starting voltage and thus a little higher capacity.

I managed to get 5 hours out of my 2x18650 Q5 Aurora with 2400mAh Trustfire batteries though I calculated it to be a little over 4 (with 3,6 for the batteries). And if the Q5 is driven at 1,2 to 1,4 A half the runtime may very well be correct.

So I think about 2 hours runtime could be ok.

(To long a post, sorry)


----------



## mighty82 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

I think i'm going to take the risk and order one. I have been waiting for a 2x18650 P7 light a while.

It's hard to understand what they are writing sometimes.. "Attack the head with the first design", will the design attack my head?  And it has "dumb black sand surface"


----------



## Nils (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Here is the info from Trustfire.com.cn, hopefully infection free :

" SSC P7 light tactical flashlight
1. Using the latest SSC High Power LED W724CO lights, up to 900 lumens brightness. Life as long as 10,000 hours! 
2. Specifications: (mm) 210 mm (L) x 57 mm (head D) x 25 mm (Tongshen D) 
Weight: 274 (g) changes: ON / OFF button switch tail. 
3. Driver: intelligent control circuits, the constant current output; nominal current work: 2800 mA, a nominal operating voltage: 7.4 V, maximum operating voltage 8.4 V. 
4. Battery compatibility good: the use of two 18,650 (17,670) 18,500 battery or two lithium batteries, torch Tongshen a length of tube, you can change the length, 2400 mAh capacity of the battery, use the time more than two hours above. 
5. Condenser system: professional personnel design, reflective aluminum metal cup orange peel perfect spot. 
6. Case Material: T6061 aviation aluminum, all-metal shell of CNC production. 
7. Exterior treatment: Army regulations three sclerosis treatment, color: black. 
8. Attack the head with the first design, dumb black sand surface feel good, anti-skid in place. All waterproof design, water depth of 10 meters. 
The world, no one can look directly at its light to attack the enemy to cover their own results."


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



> Detailed material SSC P7 light tactical flashlight
> 1. Using the latest SSC High Power LED W724CO lights, up to 900 lumens brightness. Life as long as 10,000 hours!
> 2. Specifications: (mm) 210 mm (L) x 57 mm (head D) x 25 mm (Tongshen D)
> Weight: 274 (g) changes: ON / OFF button switch tail.
> ...



I couldn't help myself, I pulled the trigger on this one.


----------



## Nils (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Guess I made it TO appealing now. Arr now I have to order one myself before you snag them all. 

At least with the Wf-500 body I can use it to smack myself over the head if it turns out to be a bummer


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

I had the single 18670 C8 P7 ordered. Actually I had it in my hand. I had gone to to the coffee shop and placed a rather large drink order, so I decided to pick up my DX parcel from the PO across the street. As I was carrying half of the drinks back to my vehicle, I placed the the P7 on the top of my sizable rear tire on my Excursion. I went back and got the rest of the drinks and left. Later this afternoon, I went to my truck to get my package. Where the heck is it, I thought -- then I remembered. I drove back uptown. Nowhere to be seen and no one brought it in to the store. Oh well, I probably backed over it anyway. I could have rolled over that thing and not felt the least bump in Big Red.

Still, I wish I had found the remains. I was mostly curious to see how a Chinese light would fair after having been run over by a 9000 lb. truck. The world may never know.

I never even looked in or opened the package!


----------



## mighty82 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Dead_Nuts said:


> I had the single 18670 C8 P7 ordered. Actually I had it in my hand. I had gone to to the coffee shop and placed a rather large drink order, so I decided to pick up my DX parcel from the PO across the street. As I was carrying half of the drinks back to my vehicle, I placed the the P7 on the top of my sizable rear tire on my Excursion. I went back and got the rest of the drinks and left. Later this afternoon, I went to my truck to get my package. Where the heck is it, I thought -- then I remembered. I drove back uptown. Nowhere to be seen and no one brought it in to the store. Oh well, I probably backed over it anyway. I could have rolled over that thing and not felt the least bump in Big Red.
> 
> Still, I wish I had found the remains. I was mostly curious to see how a Chinese light would fair after having been run over by a 9000 lb. truck. The world may never know.
> 
> I never even looked in or opened the package!


Now that's a sad story


----------



## Nils (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Darn, good I always go by bicycle so that can't happend to me.

But actually I think chances of at least part of it having survied weren't to bad. If the object is small enough a big tire driven relativly slowly is rather soft. 

My mother once managed to drive over the foot of a friend of mine while backing out of a parking spot. She managed noting it and stopping the car when she was right on top of it...

Nevertheless: No harm done. Though that was a BMW 3 sedan. But I guess the flashlight would take more than a foot...

However you didn't miss much. As stated above: I have that ligth and needed to add a driver to keep it from burning my hands or having to carry around a fan...

Besides: Trustfire SCC P7 ordered. Huh, only the 4th HK light this month (KD V4, C8 P7, dx R2 buckle light...) I hope nothing new exciting (flashlight wise) comes around before winter....


----------



## guiri (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Well, the virus issue is not fixed, here's what I got today

Reported Attack Site!









This web site at www.trustfire.com.cn has been reported as an attack site and has been blocked based on your security preferences.










Attack sites try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.

Some attack sites intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Good News!!

When I got home last night, there was a message on my machine from the nice lady at the PO. It seems some other nice lady found my parcel in the parking lot of the coffee house and returned it to the PO! You gotta love the small town.

Well, I had to go pick up a package from Gene Malkoff at the PO any way (sig required and No one's at home during the day), so I also picked up my P7 -- it was fine! No, it wasn't run over. It must have fallen beside the tire. Then, when I got home, there were my new forward clickie switches from FenixStore.

Now I have some things to play with while I wait for my Lummi Raw Al that's in transit.

The P7 wouldn't work out of the packaging. The solder at the positve end protrudes too much and does not allow the positive end of a protected 18670 to make contact. I'll have to make a little solder nub. Something else to keep me occupied.


----------



## Nils (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Hey Dead_Nuts how about giving me some lucky numbers for the lottery? Guess you have a fun weekend 

Hope the non working P7 is just because of the lack of ANY protuding contact on the positive side. There is just an empty driver pcb. But mine unscrewed easily.

Glad it worked out fine for you in the end. Now lets hope your luck holds true with the Trustfire


----------



## Alan (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Nils said:


> @Alan: Think it could still be regulated. Let's try some math... If the led runs 3,6V * 2,8 Amps that's roughly 10 Watts. If we would use 3,6V and 2,4mAh for the batteries that would be about 8,6 Wh, so a little less than a hour per batterie. But depending on how hard the battery is driven it may have a higher starting voltage and thus a little higher capacity.



Running at regulated 2.8A would require 2.8A*3.6v = 10.08W
Total capacity of 2 18650 is 2.4A*3.6v*2 = 17.28W
Assuming an driver with average 85% efficient and draw the last drop of juice, it would be 17.28W*0.85/10.08W = 1.46hrs.

Assuming Trustfire exaggerate a little for marketing purpose, 2 hours sound right. My bad.

Alan


----------



## freedom2000 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Alan said:


> Running at regulated 2.8A would require 2.8A*3.6v*2hrs= 10.08W
> Total capacity of 2 18650 is 2.4A*3.6v*2 = 17.28W
> Assuming an driver with average 85% efficient and draw the last drop of juice, it would be 17.28W*0.85/10.08W = 1.46hrs.
> 
> ...



+1 with your analysis, Alan

JP


----------



## ivanchek (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Hi guys.
Im really new to flashlights or anything that produces any form of light, but these new p7 lights intersest me.
Does the Trustfire have a heatsink system, and if not, wouldn't it be better to buy one of the Aurora AK-P7's instead due to the marketed heatsink.
Feel free to correct me on any statements i have made that are incorrect.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Nils said:


> Hey Dead_Nuts how about giving me some lucky numbers for the lottery? Guess you have a fun weekend
> 
> Hope the non working P7 is just because of the lack of ANY protuding contact on the positive side. There is just an empty driver pcb. But mine unscrewed easily.
> 
> Glad it worked out fine for you in the end. Now lets hope your luck holds true with the Trustfire



Yes, I put a charging spacer magnet on the positive end of the battery and it worked fine. Quite a bit of light. Obviously nowhere near 900lm, but still quite a bang for the buck. Fairly decent, floody beam. It runs as expected for a non-regulated light; very bright on freshly charged cell, then gradually dimmer over time -- fairly quickly becoming unimpressive.

Got an email on Saturday saying that my TrustFire SSC P7-C (2*18650/17670) is en route (as the French would say). Probably about a week to get it.


----------



## Wattnot (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Dead_Nuts said:


> Quite a bit of light. Obviously nowhere near 900lm, but still quite a bang for the buck. Fairly decent, floody beam. It runs as expected for a non-regulated light; very bright on freshly charged cell, then gradually dimmer over time -- fairly quickly becoming unimpressive.


 
DN, you seemed to jump back and forth on your opinion there. . . gradually dimming but quickly becoming unimpressive? What's your conclusion . . . pass and wait for a regulated one?


----------



## freedom2000 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Dead_Nuts said:


> It runs as expected for a non-regulated light; very bright on freshly charged cell, then gradually dimmer over time -- fairly quickly becoming unimpressive.
> 
> Got an email on Saturday saying that my TrustFire SSC P7-C (2*18650/17670) is en route (as the French would say). .



As a French says : tu as de la chance !
Mine is still pending ...

I hope that it will have a more decent runtime at full power as it is regulated :twothumbs

JP (from France)


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Wattnot said:


> DN, you seemed to jump back and forth on your opinion there. . . gradually dimming but quickly becoming unimpressive? What's your conclusion . . . pass and wait for a regulated one?



My use of gradually simply meant that it ramped downward instead of "stepping" down or falling off rapidly. Sorry for the lack of clarity. I'll try to get some actual times to report tonight (after I help with a school project for my stepson). I think the combination of a single cell and no regulation hurts this light. I would opt for a regulated multi-cell version.

ETA: I like the form factor, however.


----------



## mighty82 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Dead_Nuts said:


> My use of gradually simply meant that it ramped downward instead of "stepping" down or falling off rapidly. Sorry for the lack of clarity. I'll try to get some actual times to report tonight (after I help with a school project for my stepson). I think the combination of a single cell and no regulation hurts this light. I would opt for a regulated multi-cell version.
> 
> ETA: I like the form factor, however.


But this has nothing to do with the flashlight discussed here does it? Of course it will drop of gradually with one 18650 battery when it doesn't have a boost circuit. Thats why I have been waiting for a 2x18650 version. I don't like any 1x18650 light that doesn't have a buck/boost circuit. They will start dimming when the battery voltage drops below what the led needs. And with a p7 led and that high current draw, that will happen fast.


----------



## Nils (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

The "review" Dead_Nuts was giving is for the 1x18650 C8 P7 which I myself was already kind of unimpressed with. 

My Trustfire is at HK Post... since it's not on the plane yet I'd say 1 1/2 weeks to get to me... Hopefully my mini helicopter arrives before that so I have something to play with to keep me patient


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Yeah, I know it was somewhat off topic, but I was just telling folks my opinion of a similar light I think they should stay away from. Anyway, I don't believe anyone has their hands on one of these yet, so there isn't much more to talk about until they arrive.

If this light delivers as advertised, it should be an interesting light. I love the way the P7 just lights up everything around. When I shine it in the backyard, the whole area lights up, not just the area illuminated by the hotspot. It may not be a thrower, but it definitely puts out alot of light overall.


----------



## freedom2000 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

DeadNuts and Nils, please keep us informed as soon as you get your lights :welcome:

My order is still pending 

JP


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Mine shipped on the 17th. Probably still at HK post, being cleared.


----------



## Alan (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Dead_Nuts said:


> Mine shipped on the 17th. Probably still at HK post, being cleared.



Any parcel comes in HK Post, it would be cleared the next day. DX's information about HK Post has never been corrected as usual. They keep using this as excuse since most people doesn't understand how HK Post work.

Alan


----------



## HumanLumen (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

I have one on the way too - it left Hong Kong for the UK on the 19th. I have also ordered some small diameter lenses to supplement the hotspot which should not effect the existing reflector collimated (spelling?) light. I will attemp to post my findings if time and family permits!
HL


----------



## freedom2000 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

and today it is backordered at Dx... :sigh:

JP


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Maybe that's a good thing. At least you'll get to see what others think about the light before you buy one. Being an early adopter on DX products is a hit and miss kind of thing.


----------



## freedom2000 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Thanks Dead Nuts !

I will wait for your review :twothumbs
But I am Soooooooooooooooo disapointed :sigh:

JP


----------



## freedom2000 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

day after day...

No longer backordered today.... Strange Strange :thinking:

JP


----------



## phantom23 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

It's still backordered. It says "Ships on 5/27/2008 (5 days)". 7 days and more - inscription is orange. It was backordered - 7 days, than 6 days, now it's 5 days.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

HK post says mine left HK yesterday.

You can't get too excited about a light ordered from China; the anticipation would kill a guy.

I have a couple of cheap Surefire 6P's coming so I can use some of my homeless drop-ins. I have a nice pre-optic version of a Malkoff P4 unit (perfect tint!) and an early production optic Q5 unit that will make excellent lights out of those 6P bodies (for about $90 each total cost).


----------



## IMSabbel (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Lol.
To me it says its in packaging.
Too bad that the 18650 cells, and the charger, are in another order, one week earlier, that is still "waiting for supplier". 

If that light arrives and i cannot run it i will byte my *** 
(or more likely, i will run it with 4 CRC123 in 2S2P configuration )


----------



## freedom2000 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



phantom23 said:


> It's still backordered. It says "Ships on 5/27/2008 (5 days)". 7 days and more - inscription is orange. It was backordered - 7 days, than 6 days, now it's 5 days.



Sure... but "green light" is better than orange one 

JP


----------



## phantom23 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Yes, it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## HumanLumen (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

My Trustfire P7 arrived this morning.
It's a very mixed bag I'm afraid. I think that the best way to treat this torch is as a good usable blank.
My quick appraised during my work lunchtime is as follows :-
Metalwork. Pretty good. Has O-rings, finish is reasonably consistent in appearance, threads are good. Some v. small machine blemishes but very acceptable.
Output - not so good . Beam is purplish, output on RS 180-7133 light meter is 4100 lux at 1 metre (measured at 1metre). The current from the batteries is 1.1 amps peak, measured with a clamp ammeter. To determine the type of regulator cct, I drove the pill from a linear variable power supply. Results:-

7.5v in - 1.05 amps
7v in - 1.1amps
6v in - 1.05 amps
5.5v in - 600mA
5.0v in - 250mA

Thus, I surmise that the problem is a very bad linear regulator (I would expect the current to increase with decreasing voltage if it was a constant current PWM style regulator). So the maximum current the LED will see will be 1.1 amps in this case. Thus, the second battery really is wasted (especially as the regulation isn't particularly good either!)
From a thermal construction point of view, it looks pretty good with the LED bonded to a brass pill, which in turn is screwed into the reflector, which is screwed into the front bezel. Replacing the reflector will not be easy, though. Oh and the reflector works - hotspot a little larger than a P2D and no doughnut hole.

I would expect 9440 lux when this thing is driven at 2.8amps. Note that the glass is 89.7% transmission by measurement with/without so this could be an area of gain with a UCL lens, pushing it up to about 10,400.
Overall, disappointing - considering that I got 6000 lux with a P7 at 2 amps using a D-Mini smooth reflector with a larger hotspot (and with a reflector diameter of 28mm.
If anyone has other figures (lux etc) please postthem as I may have a duff unit (i.e. I cannot see if they isolated the Anode properley)

There you go. Must grab a bag of crisps now
HL


----------



## cheetokhan (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Thanks for the quick revue, HumanLumen.
I guess I'll wait a while longer to buy a P7:sigh:


----------



## Nils (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Hi HumanLuman,

thanks for your review. One thing I don't understand:

If you measure 1.1A at 7V then I would think that the LED is driven higher than 1.1A given that it's a Buck-Driver and not a linear regulator.
1.1A * 7V = 7.7W. With a 85% efficiency of the driver that would be about 6.5 Watt at the LED.
Don't know the voltage/ampere curve of the P7 but I figure It should be somewhat around 1.8A at the LED...

Can you measure a little higher? As what I've seen before with my 18650 is that they start at 4.2V fresh going down to about 3.6~3.55V for most of the time and them rapidly decline till the protection kicks in.

Seeing that the amps is a little lower at 7.5V than 7.0V there may be a bit of regulation. I would think they designed the driver not to be driven much lower than 7V.

I'm curious what kind of driver it is... With two z310 based circuits in series I could understand that behavior very well as each only gets the half battery voltage and beeing buck only it couldn't supply a high enough voltage for the led... (input in series, output parallel).

Your low lux readings prove your point though..

Sorry your led is purple. Maybe the color bin. With my C8 P7 I have a very nice colour, smooth white. Not as blue or purple as any of my Q5's. 

Maybe tint get's better when driven higher? Seen that with a purple Q5...

My copy is allready en route to germany so it (hopefully) shouldn't be long till I can give you some numbers of my own.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Well, that certainly doesn't sound promising. I was really hoping to at least get a taste for what this emitter can do. I wasn't expecting a high quality light, or even long run times -- just a bunch of output. It doesn't seem as though these cheap Chinese lights are able to deliver that yet.

Since it looks like this will be my second disappointing P7 light, I think I'll just wait awhile.


----------



## IMSabbel (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Maybe the regulator problem is the reason a first batch went out the the rest is taking longer (i double-checked, mine is "waiting" without an ETA date).


----------



## freedom2000 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Oups ... mine is no longer backordered and has even being sent to France this morning.
It should preferably have stayed backordered so that I could have cancelled my order 

Nervermind , I will play with it :welcome:

JP


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



IMSabbel said:


> Maybe the regulator problem is the reason a first batch went out the the rest is taking longer (i double-checked, mine is "waiting" without an ETA date).



I hope, for the rest of you, that that is the case -- but I doubt it. The product specs looked good, but as often happens with the cheaper lights, reality is nowhere near what is claimed.

This is what I was looking for:


> Driver: intelligent control circuits, the constant current output; nominal current work: 2800 mA, a nominal operating voltage: 7.4 V, maximum operating voltage 8.4 V


It doesn't sound like that's what we are getting.


----------



## IMSabbel (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Dead_Nuts said:


> I hope, for the rest of you, that that is the case -- but I doubt it. The product specs looked good, but as often happens with the cheaper lights, reality is nowhere near what is claimed.



Well, the light itself looks ok (phyiscal dimensions, reflector, ect), so if it really sucks balls, i might just put in another driver later on. 
I am sure with LEDs being speced to higher and higher currents (even the single die ones), in a few months there will be more choice about that...


----------



## freedom2000 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Sure...

But what we "need" is a good light NOW. Isn't it ?

JP


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Oh, I agree. This light does have some potential (with a decent driver). I already have a 1x18650 direct drive P7, so I will compare the 2 lights with freshly charged batteries, as soon as mine arrives.


----------



## freedom2000 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Dead_Nuts said:


> Oh, I agree. This light does have some potential (with a decent driver). I already have a 1x18650 direct drive P7, so I will compare the 2 lights with freshly charged batteries, as soon as mine arrives.



I am waiting for your review before mine arrives !

And what about moding this light with a combination of one 18650 Liion and one NimH ?
I did it with my UF C3 with a Cree Q5 and it really works well. (See here)
And I wondered if the same config with 8 AMC7135 could be interresting (IMHO it could  and should be easy to test)

Please don't say that I'm crazy... I am aware of the risks with LiIon cells :devil:

JP


----------



## 12Johnny (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Really interesting thread, and I am subscribing!


----------



## HumanLumen (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

...................continued from my post above
I set the variable supply to 8.3v and the supply current dropped to 1amp.

Lux with no reflector is 115lux at 1m. This is the same as a bare P7 that I bought from PhotonFanatic driven at 1.4amps, so I am not sure what topology of cct is in this torch, but it certainly 'aint being driven at 2.8amps as this should yeild a figure of ~200lux for the bare emitter according to other CPFers.

Figures from other users will be most welcome - I do not wish to dissasseble the pill yet as I may send it back to DX if it found to be a production fault
HL


----------



## freedom2000 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



HumanLumen said:


> ...................continued from my post above
> I set the variable supply to 8.3v and the supply current dropped to 1amp.
> 
> Figures from other users will be most welcome - I do not wish to dissasseble the pill yet as I may send it back to DX if it found to be a production fault
> HL



I can understand ...
As soon as mine arrives (2 weeks ?) I keep you informed :candle:
JP


----------



## Nils (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Hey HumanLuman, doesn't sound good at all...

The 1A at 8,4V sound reasonable to me but being that "dark" makes me think where all the juice goes... Over half of the power seems to dissappear somewhere in the driver. Real strange....

Just hope for us all that you got a faulty one and get it replaced... I think I will have a look at the pill of mine anyway when it arrives... I know I am to nosy to let it go unopened....


----------



## freedom2000 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Nils said:


> Hey HumanLuman, doesn't sound good at all...
> 
> The 1A at 8,4V sound reasonable to me but being that "dark" makes me think where all the juice goes... Over half of the power seems to dissappear somewhere in the driver. Real strange....
> 
> Just hope for us all that you got a faulty one and get it replaced... I think I will have a look at the pill of mine anyway when it arrives... I know I am to nosy to let it go unopened....



Nils, Are you sure that 1A at the bat size could give 2.8A at the Led ?
The driver is supposed to be :
"intelligent control circuits, the constant current output; nominal current work: 2800 mA, a nominal operating voltage: 7.4 V, maximum operating voltage 8.4 V." as said on the manufacturer's site....

JP


----------



## Nils (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Hey freedom2000: I am totally NOT sure on how this driver behaves till i got it in my hands and can test it...

But with a good constant current driver 2.8A at led would be possible with 1A at battery. You could simply it that way:

Amps(battery) * Volt(battery) * driver_efficiency = Amps(LED) * Volt(LED)

Let's assume the LED takes a current of 2.8A at 3.6V and we have a efficiency of 85% and doing some transformation:

Amps(battery) = 11.85Watts / Volt(battery)
or
Volt(battery) = 11.85Watts/ Amps(battery)

Assuming that the driver is buck only this will be true as long as Volt(battery) >= Volt(Led)/driver_effciency. For our example V(battery) > 4.2V

That is to say that 2,8 A would be possible at LED with 1A at battery as long as the battery voltage is high enough. In this case : 11.85V. Which is of course not possible with 2x18650.

But that's just math tinkering and may actually be wrong even in mathematical sense 

Let's hope we get the light sometime soon to validate some numbers...

seesh ,I should get myself a light meter...


----------



## freedom2000 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Nils said:


> Hey freedom2000: I am totally NOT sure on how this driver behaves till i got it in my hands and can test it...
> 
> But with a good constant current driver 2.8A at led would be possible with 1A at battery.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this clear demonstration !
I am however anxious to get a poor driver (in a good flashlight ?)

I wonder if there is enough room in the pill to insert either multi AMC boards or multi sku3256 boards (see Drewfus' post)

JP


----------



## HumanLumen (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Hi all,

Took 1 more redaing today - the emitter Vf is 3.17v, which again with other evidence indicates that it is being underdriven (in may case).
I have just ordered 3 off 800mA switching regs from DX and intend to retrofit them once I have heard from other users - I don't fancy sending the torch back to DX and postal costs and hassle may not be worth it. I still think that with a mag smooth refl, new driver cct and a PCX lens of 12mm x 26mm FL to augment the hot spot this will be a viable lighting tool...HL


----------



## freedom2000 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



HumanLumen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Took 1 more redaing today - the emitter Vf is 3.17v, which again with other evidence indicates that it is being underdriven (in may case).
> I have just ordered 3 off 800mA switching regs from DX and intend to retrofit them ..HL



3.17V --> that's a real problem 

What are the regs you have have ordered ? these ones ?

Do you think that 3 of them will fit into the pill ?

JP


----------



## Nils (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Hey HumanLuman, sorry the light turned out so bad in stock condition... Let's hope the other ones are better...

If you use the driver linked above you could get away with using two: When you change the resistor you can get them to deliver about 1.4A each and still do regulation. Have done that with my 1x18650 direct drive P7. Wanted to mount at least two of them first but couldn't make them fit the pill.

As I didn't have a fitting resistor I used a braid out of a stranded wire. I heated it up with a "blow torch" lighter afterwards to add some more resistance be oxidizing some of the copper. 
Of course a proper resistor is prefered 

Removing the resistor completly and making a solder bridge resulted in the driver behaving like a low value resistor and having no regulation at all. 

Maybe that could help you a bit


----------



## freedom2000 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Interesting idea to mod the driver buy replacing the resistor.

Do you have any idea of its value to get the 1.4A target ?

Thanks
JP


----------



## Nils (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Sorry, I don't have a value for the resistor as using a braid isn't exactly a scientific method 

But it is a fairly low number. If I have remember right the original one is about 5 (or is it 0.5) ohms... And the braid shouldn't have such a high resistance itself I guess.

So you might want to go with a really low resistance one. If you use a p7 and one cell you wont have to fear of going to low with the value and blow the led as I have bypassed the resistor completly myself and never got above 2.8A. Need to get myself a few low value potentiometers for the next mod ;-)

On another note:

I GOT MY TRUSTFIRE P7!!!

Of course first thing I did was to measure current draw at the battery cap: Starts with a peak of 1.8A then going down to about 1.6~1.5 (still running the test). So at least 10 Watts are drawn.

Contact point on the pill were a little shallow so they didn't touch the tube when the reflector and pill were screwed in tightly (it worked out of the box though as the pill was just a LITTLE loose). Solved easily by adding some solder.

Didn't unsolder the driver but there seem to be some discrete components on there. I could see two small non-smd capacitors in there.

Right now current draw is 1.55 A (with a cheap multimeter loosly clamped) and the light is almost to hot to touch. 

Funnily the WF-500 body is shorter than I exspected. Thought it would be same length as the WF-800.

Color tint is a little purple though not to bad. However not the nice warm tint of the C8 P7.

Comparing the C8 P7 at estimated 1.4A and this one I can see that it is clearly brighter in ceiling bounce test though the underdriven C8 does hold it's ground fairly well. The Trustfire feels like 1.5x the brightness. No lightmeter here, sorry.

Will have a look how it looks outside once it gets dark outside. My guess it that the diffrence will show more clearly there. When "castrating" the C8 the difference was more visible outside too.

Still 1.55A, will give the light a break. Though it get's hot I am confident that the larger body will be able to dissapate the heat when used outside.

So everybody who has bought the light can feel happy again for it being driven properly. 

@HumanLuman: As there are some "bigger" components on the driver board maybe you can repair it yourself. Might just be a loose solder point or a wrong sensing resistor... maybe...


----------



## HumanLumen (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Thanks for the feedback Nils. Trust me to get a duff one - aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh. Is it problematic send ing stuff back to DX (slightly off-topic I know). Is it possible to get a VF reading?

Cheers,
HL


----------



## waTom (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Nils,

would you mind posting a picture of the "emittermodule/heatsink" of this light?

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Nils (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*










The Vf measured in about 3.25V. Didnt think it would be that low. But maybe there is a strong alternating voltage component so the multimeter doesn't measure correctly. Doesn't seem to be far from HumanLumans number though.

The pill gets warm quite fast so I think there is quite some power going through the led.

The chunky solder at to sides of the pcb is my additional soldering to make sure it gets contact. -> see previous thread.

I can hear the driver whining when putting my hear towards the reflector. Maybe that can give HumanLuman a clue wether his is working

Besides: Be careful when screwing together/apart the reflector or pill. Cut myself in interesting patterns with the sharp edges.


----------



## freedom2000 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Nils said:


> The Vf measured in about 3.25V. Didnt think it would be that low.
> 
> The chunky solder at to sides of the pcb is my additional soldering to make sure it gets contact. -> see previous thread.
> 
> .


Thanks again Nils for your more optimictic review !

Btw, if you have resoldered the driver on the pill, the waranty is already "off". So, aren't you tempted to open the driver to check the real current on the led ???

Cheers
JP


----------



## HumanLumen (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Interestingly, the LED on Nils looks to have two the terminals on the LED not soldered and covered in heatshrink. All the leads on mine dissapear into the pill. BTW, the converters mentioned earlier a few posts ago SKU3256 are the ones I will be using. I have an upgrade programme worked out and will post some results when time/family/work permits
Cheers Ye'all
HL


----------



## HumanLumen (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

BTW I will listen for the whining
Thanks.
HL


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

My light is waiting at the PO. I'll try to go get it after 4:30p today. May be able to check it out tonight.


----------



## waTom (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Thanks for the pictures, Nils! :twothumbs


----------



## HumanLumen (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Any lux redaings from anyone else?
HL


----------



## HumanLumen (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

or readings that is!
Strangely enough, I live in a place called Reading........
HL without spellchecker


----------



## Jesseri (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

I got mine today. It's brighter than MTE P7 5-mode (without modifications). I like the tint better on the MTE because it's more on the warm side. Trustfire has quite blueish tint. 

I just measured the current with cheap dmm.It started at 2A and gradually dropped down to 1.8A.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Just picked up my light from the PO today (it's been there since Tuesday, but hey, life happens). I charged up a pair of AW protected 18650's last night, so I'll get to play as soon as it gets dark tonight.


----------



## freedom2000 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

HI,

I am waiting for mine !!!

Please reviews, beamshots... :wave:

thanks
JP


----------



## Nils (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

@Freedom2000: Why are you interested in reviews if you already bought yours? To late to save your money anway 

I agree on the tint. I like the warm tint of my C8 P7 more as well. But to be true tint is always less noticeable once you have nothing to compare it to. Which is usualy the case when you actually NEED a flashlight 

As for unsoldering the driver: No way! Already b0rged my DX mini helicopter last week and bought a trekking bike which is 2 sizes to large. So I am not out to screw this one as well.

And I just ADDED a little solder to a place where there had been solder BEFORE. So It shouldn't be a problem garantie wise. Though I think it wont fail shortly as I am through at least 4 sets of batteries now. So the initial "burning in" phase is done.

I'll try to do some beamshots on monday. Didn't have the time yet. Guess I'll compare to the WF-800 Q5.


----------



## 12Johnny (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



freedom2000 said:


> HI,
> 
> I am waiting for mine !!!
> 
> ...


 
Yes, yes!!! I am also waiting for mine, but I look forward to some posters posting their beamshots, so that I can start    now!!!


----------



## freedom2000 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Nils said:


> @Freedom2000: Why are you interested in reviews if you already bought yours? To late to save your money anway



:twothumbs right my money is already lost !

But as I really "need" this new flashlight, and as I can't bear waiting... a few beamshots will help me to still wait a few days more 

JP


----------



## beefy6969 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

So should I assume that this light is the same as the 

TrustFire SSC P7 C-BIN 900-Lumen 5-Mode LED Flashlight 1x18650? SKU13336

I'd much rather have the smaller size of a single cell.



Also, it looks like the twin of the Aurora AK-P7 12W SSC P7 2-Mode LED Flashlight. SKU12624


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

I was wondering if we will get the same output with our *Trustfire* *SCC P7-C 2x18650 *as a Mag-Lite modded with a p7 that I saw in this post? 
http://flashlight-forums.com/index.php/topic,6466.0.html

After seeing these pics I was    












I know that it would be a different reflector, but would we get a similar result?


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

We still don't know how hard P7 is driven (in Trustfire). Currend to the emitter in this Mag is 3,3A! Smooth reflector makes more intense hotspot so even with the same current Trustfire would seem dimmer (lets say similar without brighter "donut").


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



phantom23 said:


> We still don't know how hard P7 is driven (in Trustfire). Currend to the emitter in this Mag is 3,3A! Smooth reflector makes more intense hotspot so even with the same current Trustfire would seem dimmer (lets say similar without brighter "donut").


 
Thanks for the information!  Then, we will wait the first reviews, and let's hope that it meets our expectations! 

Thanks again! :twothumbs


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Well, mine arrived DOA!

The "pill" is simply not working. I took it all apart and tried making connection manually with the battery tube. Nothing. I pulled out an almost identical WF-500 body that I know works (to eliminate switch problems, etc.) and tried making the manual connection. No luck.

It's just dead.

I never tried returning something to DX, but I think I'll try with this one.


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Dead_Nuts said:


> Well, mine arrived DOA!
> 
> The "pill" is simply not working. I took it all apart and tried making connection manually with the battery tube. Nothing. I pulled out an almost identical WF-500 body that I know works (to eliminate switch problems, etc.) and tried making the manual connection. No luck.
> 
> ...



Oups, you are unlucky... try first to negociate a "non return ticket" with DX... They did it for me but it was for a 3$ driver...

I am more and more afraid to get mine ...

JP


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Thanks for the advice, Freedom2K. I just started a ticket and am waiting for a response.


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

did you try to put some voltage (3V) directly on the led to check whether it works or not ?


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

No, but that should be easy enough to try.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Well, mine is at the post office. Will pick it up tomorrow morning. 
After all this reports, i hope i get a good draw from the lottery...


----------



## MikeV (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

So whats the word on this P7? Is it driving the P7 at 2.8 amps or do we know yet?



Thanks.
Mike.


----------



## HumanLumen (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

I would say that is is not driven at 2.8amps, based on my and one others' Vf readings (3.17v and 3.25v respectively) and certainly on my example the fact the bare emitter lux value is the same as a bare emitter I have driven at 1.4amps. I believe that my example is underdriven compared to others (battery current 1.1amps CF circa 1.8 amps for other users)
I will be taking the pill apart as soon as I can - probably in a week's time.
Cheers,
HL


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Ok. Mine has arrived.

- The P7 has a bit of the dome damaged. Not a lot, not in the center, but noticeable
- The Reflector isnt as deep as it seems. The P7 sits centered in a 2cm or so thick "backplate"
- The springs are a bit loose.
- Lots of stuff unscrewable...
- Tint is a bit purble-ish
- Output and beampattern:
Wider spill than a Fenix P3D. About 50% bigger spill diameter
_Brighter_ spill than P3D. Would say double, if not more
Hotspot about 50% bigger than P3D, and significantly brighter. (Fenix == turbo)
Spot ís not to bad. No rings, no real donut if more than 1-2m distance.

If there is interest, i can make a few pictures in comparison to my p3d later...


----------



## easilyled (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



IMSabbel said:


> Ok. Mine has arrived.
> 
> - The P7 has a bit of the dome damaged. Not a lot, not in the center, but noticeable
> - The Reflector isnt as deep as it seems. The P7 sits centered in a 2cm or so thick "backplate"
> ...




I would send it back. The faults you describe should not be there even
in a relatively inexpensive light.

My MTE SSC-P7 that I bought from Dx sounds far better.

I hope they will replace it with something better.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Well, the only thing really annoying is the stain on the dome. I took a closer look. seems to be a tiny bit of thermal paste. Can you just use alcohol to rub it of?

Otherwise, to be honest, i do like the output, and i am in no mood to send poop back to hong kong (more effort than worth it in that case...)


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Well, i found one design error in the thing:
The heatsinking is horribly ****ed up. Seeing the size of the body, and the _really_ thick walls of the battery tube (I think you could drive a truck over that part), i was hoping it to be good.

But the thermal path is all wrong: Heat can only reach the body (including the "heatsink rings") by a few mm wide ring all the way at the lense, via the aluminium reflector.

Had they just made it so the pill is screwed into the battery tube, and the reflector over it, the emitter could be 20C cooler, easily (pill gets enormously hot before the outside even starts to heat up)


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



IMSabbel said:


> Well, i found one design error in the thing:
> The heatsinking is horribly ****ed up. Seeing the size of the body, and the _really_ thick walls of the battery tube (I think you could drive a truck over that part), i was hoping it to be good.
> 
> But the thermal path is all wrong: Heat can only reach the body (including the "heatsink rings") by a few mm wide ring all the way at the lense, via the aluminium reflector.
> ...


 
Thanks for the information and first impressions, and could we do something about this design error, so that it would help it to run cooler? :thumbsup: Perhaps something like what other users do with the UltraFire WF-500 3-Cree Flashlight (sku 7933)?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7933






*This is what users of this flashlight stated:*

_Cons: Wont last long if you dont fill the head with aluminium foil and heat sink compound. _

_Bottomline: If you can fill the head cavity with aluminium foil and heat sink compound to combat the heat you can have a very reliable torch. _

_Cons: doesn't get warm at all, so still need heat transfer improvement. I'm going to try the alu foil pack in mod to see if I get warmer heat transfer. _

_Other Thoughts: When you decide to use the aluminum foil, cut and fold the aluminum in about a 1 inch width, making sure to compact the foil as you fold about 6 times. Then run the foil around the lower portion of the reflector, making folds as necessary for an even mold. _



And about that:



IMSabbel said:


> If there is interest, i can make a few pictures in comparison to my p3d later...


 
Yes!! If you had some minutes to do so, we all would appreciate it! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Ok, this will be slightly image-heavy. Sorry for the bad quality, its the first time i try to do beamshots (and i dont have a camera with manual exposure....)

First about the Trustfire SCC:





Here is the Pill. Notice the blob of thermal epoxy around the base. And the ring around the pill itself (its very narrow).




Here again the same from the side. Notice the thermal epoxy on the dome 




The reflector. Not very deep, because of the flattened backside. Note that the back _doesnt_ sit flat on that plane. The ring around the pill prevents contact.








Head completely disassambled. Notice the small ring on the top of the reflector? It is screwed into the bezel, afterwards the big rest is screwed "on top" around it. All heat must go through that tiny ring, across the threads, then over the thin outer bezel, then through the other threads to get to the body.
Also notice the grooves in the reflector. They really hurt, because they dont add surface for heatsinking (no air movement), but increase thermal resistance along the reflector....
The outer part of the head would also be a nice heatsink (not to thin, grooves), if it were connected to the pill...





The battery tube is really nice. the heavyness isnt to bad and helps balance the head, plus it feels really sturdy. The wall strenght is astonishing.
I really like that part of the body.
If only the pill was connected somehow. There wouldnt even be any need for _that_ many unscrewable parts. 

Comparison with P3D-Q5 on turbo, using AW RCR123 cells (quite fresh from the charger this morning). The 18650 cells of the Trustfire arent that fresh (my charger hasnt yet arived, so its running on a medium to full charge level).












From top to bottom, reduced exposure, normal exposure, increased exposure.
WAY more spill than the P3D, in angle, and also intensity. Hot spot a bit donut-like, but that is because of the short distance (its still bright outside, and no suitable broad wall available  ). Also, the colors are off (p3D isnt **** green), but the tendencies are the true: P7 is cooler, with a hint of purple, mostly in the spill. The hotspot is so bright that it seems white, anyways).

now, just for fun: Comparison to L0D-Q4 with not fresh 10440 cell (already in use for a week or so, so it should be at about 50%:













Surprisingly, the L0D has a deeper reflector, and less spill angle. Also the beam is less nice (rings, small distortions).
But its no fair comparison, seeing that the L0D-Q4 is smaller than one of the 18650 cells 


And last, but not least: P3D vs L0D...












My verdict is still the same. If you want to impress somebody, L0D + 10440 is still the way to go. incompareable lumen/cm^3 

edit:
just came back from a little hike with both lights.
Couldnt take any pictures, as my digicam doesnt really work at night, outside, without a tripod.
But the light is definitively an output class above the p3d. It throws further, and bigger. plus the spill is _a lot_. Covered the whole path through the woods without ever the need to move the spot down. Which points to the single bad point: As a single mode, its too bright to be really useful. If you use it to just take a look at something in front of you, it kills your night-vision. A lot. Including spots in you vision 
So most of the time i used the P3D on low or medium, and just pulled out the P7 if i wanted to see blast something...


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Any guess on the runtime of these?
Mine arrived today and other than a bit of a purple tint to it, it sure lights up anything in front of it.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



HumanLumen said:


> I would say that is is not driven at 2.8amps, based on my and one others' Vf readings (3.17v and 3.25v respectively) and certainly on my example the fact the bare emitter lux value is the same as a bare emitter I have driven at 1.4amps. I believe that my example is underdriven compared to others (battery current 1.1amps CF circa 1.8 amps for other users)
> I will be taking the pill apart as soon as I can - probably in a week's time.
> Cheers,
> HL


 

Darn...Oh well, I guess I'll just have to bulid my own.


----------



## Nils (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Sorry for all of you who have a bad expirience with the light...

Really the only minor problem I had was with the pill not making proper contact with the body when fully screwed into the reflector. Was easy to fix with some additional solder.

As for the driver I am pretty sure the led isn't underdriven, at least not by much. Sure the Vf measured a little low but as I said that might very well be to a high AC component of the current.

What makes me pretty confident is the heat disapation. It's quite similiar to the direct driven P7 1x18650. My now modded 1x18650 P7 at 1.4A is nowhere near this heat levels.

As for the heat path: It's not perfect but i'd say it's sufficient. I tried adding aluminum foil (lots of it, densly packed) and it didn't change the hand felt temperature of the head by much. 

As for the tint: It's purple but by what others have reported at least it's consistently so ;-) So it seems there is the same color bin in all of them and no lottery involved... Maybe purple is a good thing in far east?

As for the beam: Sure it's not a dedicated thrower but I have to say that for most purposes a very narrow beam ain't that useful in real world (at least to me). 

Just wanted to chime in some positiv vibes here. I'm pretty happy with this light as it is.


----------



## HumanLumen (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

Despite mine being underdriven I like the basics of this light.
I don't think that the thermal design is that bad either; the pill to reflector intetrface is a good number of threads; the next thermal interface is the reflector to head - whilst this is only a few threads, they are large diameter and you will probably find that the cross sectional area of the engaged threads is greater than the CSA of the reflector anyway. The worst thermal path will be P7 to pill, which will be common to all P7 and LED torches.
HL


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



IMSabbel said:


> Ok, this will be slightly image-heavy. Sorry for the bad quality, its the first time i try to do beamshots


 
Thank you very much for the perfect pics and information!! I really look forward to receiving my flashlight to WOW with so much light!!!   

And about that:



IMSabbel said:


> Notice the thermal epoxy on the dome


 
I think that it would be possible to clean it without any damage? 

Thanks again! :twothumbs


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

There does seem to be a lot of heat sink compound in the light, and everywhere including on the LED. Fortunately, this can be cleaned off with alcohol an a sponge. Cotton swabs leave a lot of lint behind. If you are super anal, you can buy heat sink compound remover which does a great job.


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

I dont think its heat sink compound on the led dome 
:duh2:
I think its thermal glue :thumbsdow,,that should not be so easy to clean off as heat sink compound

I would contact the seller before doing anything


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*

I got a new lab psu today, and decided to take a look at that light again...

I am not sure how efficient the driver itself is (cannot meassure current after it), but the driver is drawing A LOT of current.
(hit 1.5A at 6.0V, 2.0A at 6.25V, steeply increasing with voltage, and increasing with temperature, of course). So mine might actually overdrive the led with fresh 18650 cells. 

Small wonder it looked that bright 

Edit: I managed to bring up some more courage.
It seems the draw tops of at 2.1A


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



IMSabbel said:


> I got a new lab psu today, and decided to take a look at that light again...
> 
> I am not sure how efficient the driver itself is (cannot meassure current after it), but the driver is drawing A LOT of current.
> (hit 1.5A at 6.0V, 2.0A at 6.25V, steeply increasing with voltage, and increasing with temperature, of course). So mine might actually overdrive the led with fresh 18650 cells.
> ...


 
Thanks for the update!!! I really look forward to receiving my light!!   

Note: Perhaps one of the happy owners of one of these flashlights could take some beamshots outdoors? I "see" better the lights' output when they are used outside, instead of against a wall


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



12Johnny said:


> Thanks for the update!!! I really look forward to receiving my light!!
> 
> Note: Perhaps one of the happy owners of one of these flashlights could take some beamshots outdoors? I "see" better the lights' output when they are used outside, instead of against a wall



I really tried. 
I went out at midnight for it.
But my camera doesnt really play well with making photos at night. Especially without a tripod.
Also, another problem is that the camera isnt that wide angle, so its not possible to have a reference light in the frame at the same time without serious overlap.

But if you just want a snapshot of how this light lights up the landscape, i can make some in a few hours when its dark again.


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, please, even if the pics are not 100% perfect, it would be really useful for us 

And I have an idea about what you mention:

_"Also, another problem is that the camera isnt that wide angle, so its not possible to have a reference light in the frame at the same time without serious overlap"_

Perhaps you can place the flashlight on something, and take the picture/s some steps/feet behind it? I am not a native English speaker, and I am not sure if I explain myself correctly :thinking: 

Thanks!


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 7, 2008)

HI,

What you could do is to set the exposure and speed in manual mode, take a picture without the flashlight and another with it.

JP


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 7, 2008)

freedom2000 said:


> HI,
> 
> What you could do is to set the exposure and speed in manual mode, take a picture without the flashlight and another with it.
> 
> JP


If i could do that, i wouldnt have a problem 
I just have a small digicam, that isnt very light sensitive either 
But i _think_ i just found out a way to do it (well, i will see whether is works. Depends on how different the light intensities of the two lights to compare are)


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 7, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> But i _think_ i just found out a way to do it (well, i will see whether is works. Depends on how different the light intensities of the two lights to compare are)


 
Perrfect! :twothumbs


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 7, 2008)

Damn. That took longer. Just as i wanted to go out making photos, I noticed that somebody used my credit card to buy something expensive... ****ing webshops. cant they keep their data secret?


Ok, here come the pics. They arent very great, because the only way to force fixed exposure was the starlight mode (8 seconds exposure, medium aperture).
Thus lots of blur (no tripod...)









Distance about 25m









Some trees.
Distance about 15m









Distanec about 5-10m.
Exposure 1/8s
Just a trail through a meadow.


----------



## Norm (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



IMSabbel said:


> Well, the only thing really annoying is the stain on the dome. I took a closer look. seems to be a tiny bit of thermal paste. Can you just use alcohol to rub it of?


I use medial alcohol swabs to clean LEDs and they are perfect no ill effects and a pristine clean dome.
Norm


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Buy Trustfire SCC P7-C 2x18650 + Info*



Alan said:


> Total capacity of 2 18650 is 2.4A*3.6v*2 = 17.28W
> ...
> it would be 17.28W*0.85/10.08W = 1.46hrs.



I hate to be picky but capacity is measured in *mAh* and Watts is a measure of *power*.


I think what you meant was:
Total *energy* of 2 18650 is 2.4Ah*3.6v*2 = 17.28Wh (watt hours)
...
it would be 17.28Wh*0.85/10.08W = 1.46hrs.


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 8, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> Damn. That took longer. Just as i wanted to go out making photos, I noticed that somebody used my credit card to buy something expensive... ****ing webshops. cant they keep their data secret?
> 
> 
> Ok, here come the pics. They arent very great, because the only way to force fixed exposure was the starlight mode (8 seconds exposure, medium aperture).
> Thus lots of blur (no tripod...)


 
Thanks a lot for the pics (they show us the *WONDERFUL* output of this flashlight  ), and let's hope that the credit card company solves the problem as quickly as possible! :green:

Thanks again! :twothumbs


----------



## HumanLumen (Jun 9, 2008)

In case anyone was interested on the 'guts' of the pill, I have taken one apart as mine was not fully driving the LED - the ICs inside the pill have thier part numbers removed! All I can reveal is that they are both 5 pin devices with a heat tab. There are also two (physically) large inductors and 2 off 10 uF caps (from memory). If I knew offhand how to post pictures I would!
I am in the process of changing the driver, fitting a csxoI bin part for better colour o/p and fitting a reduced external diameter mag refl with changed focal height via a slice of anodised h/sink for anode isolation.
Note that in the original pill, the anode is isolated by a thick layer of the white thermal epoxy - probably not the best solution for something of this power.
Cheers!
HL


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I finally got mine today, and I must say that I am happy with it :twothumbs

Here follow a few pictures of it :

first of all the flashlight "just on" --> impressive brightness






tailcap current measurement : on fresh cells 2.28A. But as my cells are harvested from an old laptop battery pack, they aren't very new and efficient... Current falls down to 2A after half an hour...





now a few beamshots comparisons with my Ultrafire C3 modded to be run at 1050mA with a Cree Q5. All the pictures are taken in full manual mode at same exposure and speed in order to make the beamshots comparable.
first picture : P7 on the left, Q5 on the right. Notice the difference in color. The Q5 is more yellow or if you prefer the P7 is a bit purple. The difference of brightness is obvious, the P7 is saturated...






now let's have a look to each picture individually. Always taken at same manual modes. Look at the histograms to check the difference of brightness :




Q5 now :





and the same but really underexposed. See the P7 becoming purple...






and the Q5 completely dim !







and finally a night shot taken during full night at 15 m :twothumbs

P7 :








Q5 :




reference shot same exposure 




Obviously this flashlight is great :twothumbs
I don't know yet if it is driven at full power. But 2.28A at the tail cap should give a pretty interresting current on the led side:candle:

Regarding the heat... I would say that the heatsinking is quite efficient, after half an hour the head was hot but it was easy to handle it without burning at all. I would say that the hottest part was close to 60°C and the heat was dissipating gently all over the tube...

I wonder if I could mod this flashlight to add a resistor in the tailcap to have a "low mode" with a 2 positions switch. 

What I have aleady done is to run it :
- with a single Li-ion --> resulting in a very dim light, almost useless
- with a combo : 1 Nimh + 1 Liion --> resulting in a medium interresting light

More to come !

Cheers
JP


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 9, 2008)

If you got the outside of the head to 60C, you burned away half of the life of the p7 already

Seriously. 
Switch the light on for about 3-4 minutes.
At that time, you will notice that the head is still completely cool
Now unscrew the head, and touch the pill.
Most likely you will burn your finger.
Simply because the heat doesnt transfer away from the pill.
Sure, after a long time, the head will start to warm up... while the pill inside reaches boiling levels.

Dont forget: The thing pulls about 4 times the power of a P3D on turbo....


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 9, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> If you got the outside of the head to 60C, you burned away half of the life of the p7 already
> 
> Seriously.
> Switch the light on for about 3-4 minutes.
> ...



I have done it right now !
I must say that the head temperature is climbing quite fast. The head is not "cool" after 4 min but rather close to "warm and a bit more". I have unscrewed the head and touched the "copper like" pill. It is really hot, you are right 

Does it mean that just 4 min of run time is enough to decrease so much the led lifetime ?
Dividing by two a led rated 50000 hours gives me however a few days of fun . But I know that 50000 hours doesn't mean anything :mecry:

JP


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 9, 2008)

HumanLumen said:


> In case anyone was interested on the 'guts' of the pill, I have taken one apart as mine was not fully driving the LED - the ICs inside the pill have thier part numbers removed! All I can reveal is that they are both 5 pin devices with a heat tab. There are also two (physically) large inductors and 2 off 10 uF caps (from memory). If I knew offhand how to post pictures I would!
> 
> HL



Hi,

I would be interrested by some pix of the original driver. You could either send them to me via PM and I would post them on ImageShack or directly do it yourself.
Thanks in advance


JP


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 10, 2008)

freedom2000 said:


> I finally got mine today, and I must say that I am happy with it :twothumbs


 
Thank you very much for your first impressions and pictures!! 

I really think that I am going to *LOVE* this flashlight, and I am happy that the P7s have appeared before I had a complete collection of other led based flashlights!!! :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 10, 2008)

No, i wasnt suggesting that 5 minutes will burn away that much life.
But i personally would gauge that the pill is about 30C warmer than the head. 
The star has LOTS of goo between it and the pill, thats easily 10C more.
And the package resistence is (IIRC) about 3.5 C/W. It seems this light runs at about 10W.

So if the head outside really reached 60C, this would mean 150C+ die temperature, which should be well above specs....


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 10, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> No, i wasnt suggesting that 5 minutes will burn away that much life.
> But i personally would gauge that the pill is about 30C warmer than the head.
> The star has LOTS of goo between it and the pill, thats easily 10C more.
> And the package resistence is (IIRC) about 3.5 C/W. It seems this light runs at about 10W.
> ...




You are right the problem with the P7 is heat dissipation.
What I have noticed it that dispite that the temperature is climbing all along during my first run test, the slope of climbing is quite slow when around 40° 50°C is reached. On the opposite the first 5 minutes bring temperature very fast to almost this 40° 50°C level. It thus seems to me that heat dissipatoin is not as bad as promised !
However, this was my very first *feeling* when using the light for the first time. I have to check the temp level more precisely before concluding anything :thumbsup: (excepted that this light is usable as it is and that it can be handled without burning )

JP


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 10, 2008)

I finally did some more experiments on temperature.

I used a pair of fully charged cells (not new cells however)
The temperature in my room was around 25°C
The flashlight was warm before the switch on (31,6 °C)
The temperature climbed up to 48,6°C before I switched it off 13 min later
Temperature measurement was done on the head

Here is the graph :






So I have two conclusions : 
- I am very sensitive to heat as I thought that 50° were 60°C 
- temperature was still climbing after 13 min ... the curve has a trend to flatten a bit after 6 7 min ... but it is not as flat as I expected

- I don't know the exact limit for temperature with this light (if there is a limit !) but it will for sure climb above 60°C... which could be to high both for safe preservation of the led and of your hand 

JP


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the extra information!


----------



## HumanLumen (Jun 11, 2008)

Freedom 2000 - just to confirm, 3 off "3.6V~9V 800mA Regulated IC Circuit Board for Cree and SSC LEDs" from DX will fit but it is one hell of a packaging exercise - two boards need to be fitted component side to component side, offset by the width of the inductors, and the third needs to be fitted such that the inductor protrudes through the side gap of the exisiting Trustfire PCB (I had to dremmel a bit of the PCB away) - you will also need insulation between every board and the pill - I used Tufnol 'carp' brand 0.5mm, but I suppose you could coat each board in an insulating conformal coating. Using a thinned out (external face!) mag refl, I measured 15,500 lux at 1m (used a UCL lens, which is good for +10% according to my light meter). Note that I used a cswoI P7. Input current is 1.67 amps at 7.8v supply. Current to a test load was 2.55amps, but this was using a load that would give an effective Vf of 4.17 volts, so I would expect the load current into the real LED to be ~ 2.8 amps (someone else has produced data on the regulation of these devices). Ceiling bounce test is like switching the room light on........:thumbsup:
I will forward pictures of the inside of the pill + my open pill retrofit when I do a camera upload.
HL


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 11, 2008)

HumanLumen,

Thanks for these information.
I am really waiting for the pictures of your modified pill :twothumbs

JP


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 11, 2008)

A little more information about these P7s! 

I ordered from DX this 2x18650 flashlight:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12761

And they have sent me another flashlight  , which is this one:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12271 <--------- This link is not correct!!! As our friend AvPD posted:



AvPD said:


> As yours has a Trustfire logo and modes, it looks ike you were sent sku.13336.


 
The one that I received was sku 13336 :thumbsup:​ 

Well, given that I already have the flashlight, I thought that you would like to see some beamshots! :devil:


As you know, this one has 5 modes: Hi --> Med --> Low --> Strobe --> SOS


The good thing is that it has MEMORY, so that the flashlight starts in the last mode that you used, which in my opinion is a "bonus" :thumbsup:

I have at this moment 3 flashlights (I am beginning my collection...): This Trustfire SSC P7, a Streamlight Stinger, and a Trustfire C3 (2AAs), so I have taken some pics of them and some beamshots:













And here are some pics:

Control picture:




P7 High:




P7 Mid:





P7 Low:




Streamlight Stinger:




C3:





There *IS* a noticeable difference between Hi, Mid and Low, which is a nice feature 

Another picture, so that you can compare. P7 is on the right (Hi-Med-Lo)




I am really happy with the SSC P7, and the modes are handy (because it has a memory), so I am not sure what I am going to do... perhaps I can keep it, and contact DX so that they can refund the difference? 

_Edited to correct sku number of flashlight that I received_


----------



## AvPD (Jun 12, 2008)

As yours has a Trustfire logo and modes, it looks ike you were sent sku.13336.


----------



## Nils (Jun 12, 2008)

As for the heat: I'm pretty sure it doesn't go  as I have run my unit through a few sets of batteries already letting it heat up to the max.


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nils said:


> As for the heat: I'm pretty sure it doesn't go  as I have run my unit through a few sets of batteries already letting it heat up to the max.



Nils,

DId you take note of the max temperature that you have reached when running your light for a long time ?

JP


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 12, 2008)

HI again,

As I said, I am really impressed by the brightness of this light... in fact too much power for usual usage 
A "low" mode equivalent to a Q5 full power would be great for me.
I have already put a resistor in serie in the tail cap and it works very well. The led dims perfectly.
So I have now a question, does it exist a way to replace the tail clicky with a new one which would have two ways :
- full mode
- low mode with the resistor

Here is the pixture of the tail cap. The switch is 17mm wide (the back part)





Do you know if this clicky would fit in the tail cap and could handle 2.3A... despite it is only rated to 1A ...





Or do know where I could buy a good 2 ways clicky (cheap if possible !)

Thanks
JP


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 13, 2008)

AvPD said:


> As yours has a Trustfire logo and modes, it looks ike you were sent sku.13336.


 
Yup. You are correct, and this is the one that they sent! Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 14, 2008)

12Johnny said:


> Yup. You are correct, and this is the one that they sent! Thanks for the clarification!



Can you measure current at high medium and low mode? And does it drop gradually (DD)?


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 14, 2008)

I dont know where to post it, here or in my "i killed my P7" thread.
But as it shows at least a partial comparison with the tint of this light, it might be interesting for people here, too:









The bottom light is this flashlight, with full batteries.
The top one is my P7 i ordered from DX, with the same reflector. At 4.0Amps, but reduced power because of the die defect, and the defocus of the reflector (the wires i had soldered on the star probihited the reflector from being put against the led correctly.)

Still noticeable is the tint. With the naked eye, the above on is clear white, while the bottom one has a noticeable blue/purple tint.
Also, its significantly brighter, the top one. more than it might seem on the photos.

(which also makes me hope a bit: with better drivers and bins, I am sure a factor of two in throw with the same reflector should be possible)


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 14, 2008)

Top looks like SWO, bottom maybe SXO. But assuming it's less bright it could be BSYPI which is not good.


----------



## AvPD (Jun 15, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> The top one is my P7 i ordered from DX, with the same reflector.


Could you give us the sku?

Edit: was just browsing another thread you posted on and saw this:


IMSabbel; said:


> In that pic, the above one was one of the P7 on 21mm stars that DX sells, the bottom one is from the DX 2*18650 P7 flashlight.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 15, 2008)

AvPD said:


> Could you give us the sku?



12721 for the led itself


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 15, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> Can you measure current at high medium and low mode? And does it drop gradually (DD)?


 
I am an absolute noob, so have no idea how to do it... 

I have one multimeter very similar to this:








But I do not know how to use it...  I knew how to use it for this purpose, I would gladly do it for you. Could you please let me know how to do it?


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi,

- put the black wire into the -COM hole, the red one into the 10A DC hole (the midlle hole remains empty)
- turn the wheel to the position 10A DC (7th position clock wise from your picture)
- remove the tail cap from your flashlight
- touch the body (alu part) of your flashlight with the red plug
- touch the negative part of your battery with the black plug 
- don't be afraid the P7 is powered ON
- read the values directly in Ampere
- to change mode simply disconnect and reconnect one plug (as if you pushed on the clicky)

What you have done is just put an amperemeter in serie in the circuit.
Simple no ?

Bye
JP


----------



## AvPD (Jun 16, 2008)

I had to figure out how to use mine mostly by trial and error because there is no "multimeters for dummies"-style guide on the internet (couldn't find one at the library either). I have a model very similar to that in my posession but with the low battery indicator on it was saying my freshly charged 18650 were 4.65 Volts, whereas one made by Finest was saying 4.15 V.


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 17, 2008)

freedom2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> - put the black wire into the -COM hole, the red one into the 10A DC hole (the midlle hole remains empty)
> - turn the wheel to the position 10A DC (7th position clock wise from your picture)
> ...


 

It works!!!!!!     Thank you very much for your *VERY* detailed instructions. They are *REALLY* appreciated!! :thumbsup:

I cannot measure the values in the P7, as I am not at home right now (in 2 days I will be able to, and I will post it here), but I have tried with an Ultrafire C3 with 2 half-empty AAs GP Recyko, similar to eneelops, and I read:

Low: 0.12
Mid: 0.32
High: 1.13

Soon I will post the results with the P7!


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 17, 2008)

AvPD said:


> I had to figure out how to use mine mostly by trial and error because there is no "multimeters for dummies"-style guide on the internet (couldn't find one at the library either). I have a model very similar to that in my posession but with the low battery indicator on it was saying my freshly charged 18650 were 4.65 Volts, whereas one made by Finest was saying 4.15 V.


 
Yes... I would also like to find one of these "multimeters for dummies" guides!!!!!     

This forum is the bomb, as I learn new things each day!!


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 17, 2008)

It looks solid for what it is. I can't wait for these to show up "main stream"... Thinking back just 5 years ago.. who EVER thought this would be reality?


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 17, 2008)

12Johnny said:


> It works!!!!!!     Thank you very much for your *VERY* detailed instructions. They are *REALLY* appreciated!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Soon I will post the results with the P7!



Great :thumbsup:

JP


----------



## Glowjob (Jun 17, 2008)

If you guys want a multimeter vid, try this 

http://tangentsoft.net/elec/movies/tt06.html

I googled it a while back and found it quite useful.


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the video, as it is very helpful!  And as soon as I put my hands on my P7 I will post the results!


----------



## HKJ (Jun 18, 2008)

freedom2000 said:


> - touch the body (alu part) of your flashlight with the red plug
> - touch the negative part of your battery with the black plug



For some (unregulated) lights this will give a too low reading, due to the loss in the meter.

Regulated light may give a bit to high reading, because they increase the current, to compensate for the power lost in the meter.

Both of these errors are worst at low voltages and high current, i.e. single AA/AAA batteries in high power lights.


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 19, 2008)

HKJ said:


> For some (unregulated) lights this will give a too low reading, due to the loss in the meter.
> 
> Regulated light may give a bit to high reading, because they increase the current, to compensate for the power lost in the meter.
> 
> Both of these errors are worst at low voltages and high current, i.e. single AA/AAA batteries in high power lights.


 
Thanks for the extra information!


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 20, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> Can you measure current at high medium and low mode?


 
I have already measured the tailcap current measurements and, according to what I am reading, it's a little disappointing, as values are too low... (I am charging right now another battery, to see if the new results change)
* Hi --> 0.83A

* Med --> 0.50A

* Low --> 0.25A​Too low... isn't it? :thinking: As I indicated, perhaps the battery used was not fully charged, so I am charging a new one, and I will try again as soon as it is ready 

In relation to:



phantom23 said:


> Does it drop gradually (DD)?


 
With the red and black plugs touching the body of the flashlight and the negative part of the battery, these values do not change. Well, from time to time, 0.83A changes a fraction of a second to 0.82A, or 0.81A, but it returns in a second to 0.83A. Does it mean that it is not direct drive?

I will update this thread soon!


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi again! :thumbsup:

The battery is fully charged, and I have taken these values:

* Hi --> 1.40A

* Med --> 0.85A

* Low --> 0.43A
​Not too bad, but much lower than:



freedom2000 said:


> tailcap current measurement : on fresh cells 2.28A. But as my cells are harvested from an old laptop battery pack, they aren't very new and efficient... Current falls down to 2A after half an hour...


 
Perhaps this 5 mode flashlight offers a lower performance than the 1 mode one? Or perhaps it is just mine...


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I really wanted to see what was in the bowels of this flashkight ... So I decided to disassemble the head to find the driver :thinking:

Here are somme pictures :





After de soldering the spring and the pcb you get this :




As you can see, thre are a lot of heatsink glue covering most of the components.

The driver is composed of a dual circuit for sure to get sufficient power with the two "subdrivers" in //






I have also desoldered the led so that I could measure current directly on led side : 2.30 A not so bad :candle:

I will now open a new thread as I have tested another driver:wave:

JP


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 29, 2008)

And here is the new thread for the mod driver

Fantastic flashlight :twothumbs

JP


----------



## Jonsen (Jul 1, 2008)

Just got mine...

Single battery version

Thoughts - Heavyish, no lanyard point, not easy to hold, dont think its *that* bright, strobe is awesome. Mode seems to move on one nearly every time you turn it on, but sometimes it doesnt???

Meter readings:

High - Starts at 1.90 creeping up to 2.14 (dont know if this is dodgy mulitmeter connection or not?)
Med - 1.18
Low - 0.53

Single Trustfire 18650 2400mAh protected cell

In comparison my Romisen RC-K4 (I think this is a Q5 P4 emitter - doesnt mean much to me lol) pulls 0.5A

If I got anything wrong, excuse me I'm a newbie


----------



## freedom2000 (Aug 22, 2008)

Jonsen said:


> Just got mine...
> 
> Single battery version
> 
> Mode seems to move on one nearly every time you turn it on, but sometimes it doesnt???



Did you try to wait a few seconds more before switching off your light. Most of the memories are triggered after waiting 5 or 10s in the same mode.

JP


----------



## [email protected] dog (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm new to the forums here and have picked up a couple of Trustfire SSC P7s. Before I packed aluminum foil behind the reflector it was relatively cool and now that I've packed behind the reflector with the foil it gets _warm _but it seems to throw out more light as well.


----------



## freedom2000 (Aug 11, 2009)

[email protected] dog said:


> I'm new to the forums here and have picked up a couple of Trustfire SSC P7s. Before I packed aluminum foil behind the reflector it was relatively cool and now that I've packed behind the reflector with the foil it gets _warm _but it seems to throw out more light as well.



it can get warm as the aluminium foil is there to conduct heat.

But there is absolutly no reason to throw more light... just an impression IMHO

JP


----------

